# Hot Drinks



## StephenM (Dec 18, 2012)

I tend to drink a lot of water but on colder days feel like something more warming. As it appears best not to overdo the coffee and tea (the decaffeinated varieties are quite unpleasant in my view) I was wondering what people drink to warm up. At the moment I tend to go for sugar free Ribena made with 2/3rds cold and 1/3rd boiling water. Most cuppa soups seem to be between 15 and 25 gms CHO. The low calorie ones tend to be reduced fats rather than sugar. A friend who is trying to lose a considerable amount of weight says he makes a hot drink with a stock cube but when I tried it I found it rather strong and salty. What do other do for a hot drink when they do not want a coffee or tea.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)

Bovril? We often used to drink oxo when I was little, but I would definitely find it too salty these days having cut out as much salt from my cooking as possible. I drink a lot of tea in the mornings to early afternoon, but rarely have hot drinks in the evening. I will have hot ribena if I have a cold


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 18, 2012)

Coffee addict here


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2012)

Hot ribena for me too and lots of tea, including green and herbal teas. Spiced apple juice is great at this time of year, I use half fruit juce, half water for that.


----------



## Tina63 (Dec 18, 2012)

Boiling water with a thick slice of lemon or orange in is lovely.  And calorie free (well as good as anyway).


----------



## newbs (Dec 18, 2012)

I know you said not tea or coffee but I agree with you on the decaff usually but just wondered if you'd tried the PG tips 'the evening one'?  I find that one really nice.  Also herbal teas come in so many varieties now that you can usually find one that you like.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 18, 2012)

I found the Nescafe Alta Rica Decaff was one of the better decaffeinated coffees (although a little pricey).

It depends on your taste, personally I've worked through lots of the DragonFly Teas and Clipper Teas to try various things.  I tried a few of the Twinning's teas too - but they haven't really grabbed me.


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 19, 2012)

Bovril or Marmite - although if you don't like these as spreads, you won't like them in a drink either!

The Options hot chocolates can be quite good though - I think they're only around 5g of carbs per cup with 1-2g of fibre, which should be manageable for most people.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2012)

DeusXM said:


> ...The Options hot chocolates can be quite good though - I think they're only around 5g of carbs per cup with 1-2g of fibre, which should be manageable for most people.



Actually yes, I'd forgotten about those - just checked and 5.4g carbs  Mmmm!


----------



## ade77 (Dec 19, 2012)

I cant do without my Tetleys tea with a little purple top milk


----------



## Caroline (Dec 19, 2012)

I like Bovril(both chicken and beef varieties), marmite I tend to use as a spread, check the carbs on tinned soups if you are in a position to be able to warm one up, or hot orange or ribena low/no sugar varieties, sometimes a stock cube is nice too.

p.s with Bovril and marmite, if you follow a low salt diet check the salt content


----------



## PhilT (Dec 20, 2012)

What about trying fruit teas?


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 20, 2012)

Black tea 1 or 2 a day at work.

Black coffee the occasional treat.

Robinsons apple and blackcurrent no added sugar topped up with Hot water. Nice!

As its xmas - Mulled wine and mulled cider (In moderation of course)!! I tried a Hot orange punch with a shot of jagermeister from the manchester German market this year - that stuff is amazing. If anyone can invent a reduced sugar / sugar free version recipe... Ill be happy!!


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 20, 2012)

Lemon and ginger tea with freshly ground black pepper


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 22, 2012)

ade77 said:


> I cant do without my Tetleys tea with a little purple top milk



 Purple topped milk? 

"Wats that then?" Never seen it in t'shops myself.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

Jimbo said:


> Purple topped milk?
> 
> "Wats that then?" Never seen it in t'shops myself.



Nor me! I've seen red, silver, blue and gold top, but never purple


----------



## Donald (Dec 22, 2012)

is this it


View attachment 518


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah! I recognise it now - it's 1% milk, between semi-skimmed and skimmed  Still way too creamy for me!

Thanks Donald!


----------



## thelis (Dec 22, 2012)

Tetley's tea and marmite for me.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

thelis said:


> Tetley's tea and marmite for me.



But hopefully not in the same cup!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just given a small glass of extra fiery ginger beer. I don't what it will do to my numbers but I reckon my ears should reach escape velocity shortly and may not slow down till they reach Andromeda. The stuff is so powerful it should carry a health warning.


----------



## hophead (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Green tea


----------

